# Huge-mantic ginormous panic attack in therapy



## supreme.mugwump (Mar 13, 2009)

I don't really have any questions... I'm just in a reflective mood today, so I'm posting random crap. I had a massive (i.e. possibly my biggest) panic attack during a session the other day. Like wow, it was explosive. I kinda lost track of where I was. The room was spinning and disappearing. I couldn't breathe. I felt like I might throw up. I got hot, cold sweaty, shakey. I'm pretty sure I probably made some awfully strange noises, and my hands did some odd things... I wonder what it actually looks like when I do this? I've never actually seen anyone else panic. What does it look like? And why?? Why in a session? I think they stress me out nearly more than the outside world! But it's OK cos I like my psychologist and she's safe, so I would rather panic at her that someone else.

Yes, random, I know. Sorry.


----------



## static.unknown (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh man, that really sucks . Reminds me of times I had panic attacks at my job a long time ago. I ended up hiding in the bathroom all lunch so luckily nobody saw me. I'm glad you feel comfortable with your therapist.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

did the psychologist realise what was happening or did you tell him
panic attacks while with doctors or in waiting rooms are common and you should always tell them whats happening as its often not obvious

some seem happy and distracted while having a panic attack, others seem fairly normal


----------



## supreme.mugwump (Mar 13, 2009)

arthur56 said:


> did the psychologist realise what was happening or did you tell him
> panic attacks while with doctors or in waiting rooms are common and you should always tell them whats happening as its often not obvious
> 
> some seem happy and distracted while having a panic attack, others seem fairly normal


Haha she knew, yes. It was during the session, not in the waiting room. And it was pretty damn obvious. But I know what you mean because I often have those little ones that people don't notice.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

psychologist may not have realised what was happening
a psych once tried to hypnotise me while I was having a panic attack, he didnt think anything was wrong


----------



## supreme.mugwump (Mar 13, 2009)

arthur56 said:


> psychologist may not have realised what was happening
> a psych once tried to hypnotise me while I was having a panic attack, he didnt think anything was wrong


Oh! That's a bit odd. Mine definately knew. She was saying/doing all the appropriate things, i.e. not trying to hypnotise me


----------



## lookingforpeace (Jan 20, 2009)

That's awesome! I can't think of a better place to have a panic attack, and know that you are in a safe place, and work on coping skills while panicking. Panic attacks always suck, but I think that was a good thing.

I remember when I first started seeing my nervous doctor, one of the first things she asked me was "what can I do to make you have a panic attack?"


----------



## supreme.mugwump (Mar 13, 2009)

lookingforpeace said:


> I remember when I first started seeing my nervous doctor, one of the first things she asked me was "what can I do to make you have a panic attack?"


HAHAHAHAHA that's funny!! I had a similar experience... mine wanted to know what she could use in the room to provoke some OCD behaviours


----------

